# Berlusconi: Grillo un pazzo, lo votano i disperati



## Blu71 (18 Maggio 2014)

Berlusconi a Radio Lombardia ha dichiarato che secondo lui Beppe Grillo è un pazzo e lo votano solo quelli che sono disperati, furiosi ed inviperiti. Il leader di FI ha poi aggiunto di ritenere Grillo un pericolo assoluto per il nostro Paese perché vuole distruggere le istituzioni per far condurre l'Italia ai delegati del web agli ordini suoi e di Casaleggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2014)

Ma ancora date retta a questo che oramai conta come il 2 di picche ?? Il Re Mida al contrario è meglio che pensi ai nipotini che sta facendo ridere il mondo intero .


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2014)

Per la prima volta sono d'accordo con lui.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta sono d'accordo con lui.



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Maggio 2014)

Non ha tutti i torti,a 'sto giro.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Maggio 2014)

perchè a berlusconi chi lo votavano??? ridicolo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2014)

Sul fatto che gli italiani sia disperati non v'è alcun dubbio.......


----------



## Doctore (18 Maggio 2014)

Berlusconi e company sono responsabili della nascita dei 5 stelle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Maggio 2014)

Il 30% di diperati che votano Grillo lo ha creato lui con il suo malgoverno

in più credo chi stia insultando gli italiani, il 30% è tanta roba considerando che il M5S non è sostenuto da voti di mafiosi, speculatori e nonnini rinco dalle TV.

Ragazzi parliamo di 15/20 milioni di italiani in cui non ci sono estremisti ne di DX ne di Sx, ne lobby particolari, a nessuno viene in mente vhe i voti provengano dall'elettorato in grado di ragionare?
La gente che conosco io che vota M5S non è particolarmente rabbiosa, anzi per lo più sono persone razionali deluse.

Di irrazionale vedo solo i commenti di chi denigra il M5S come la peste del secolo, 
suvvia probabilmente quando governerà fara più o meno i danni che hanno fatto PD e PDL,
ma mentre con i due dinosauri abbiamo una certezza di malgoverno con i M5S ci rimane almeno la speranza


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e company sono responsabili della nascita dei 5 stelle.


Stanno uscendo pazzi ... E vedrai dopo il 25


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il 30% di diperati che votano Grillo lo ha creato lui con il suo malgoverno
> 
> in più credo chi stia insultando gli italiani, il 30% è tanta roba considerando che il M5S non è sostenuto da voti di mafiosi, speculatori e nonnini rinco dalle TV.
> 
> ...



Amen fratello AMEN


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il 30% di diperati che votano Grillo lo ha creato lui con il suo malgoverno
> 
> in più credo chi stia insultando gli italiani, il 30% è tanta roba considerando che il M5S non è sostenuto da voti di mafiosi, speculatori e nonnini rinco dalle TV.
> 
> ...




Pensare che chi denigra grillo sono quelli che vanno a fare il loro compitino e a votare la stessa mafia che ci ha portato in questa situazione,a essere un paese di ladri dove niente ormai funziona più perchè è tutto inciuci e mangia mangia.
Destra sinistra ....non esiste ,se voti per Silvio ë come se votassi per Renzi ...i veti comici sono loro che fanno credere di essere in contrasto mentre coi loro inciuci si proteggono la poltrona l uno con l altro.stanno fuori qualche anno magari...ma poi ritornano ancora e noi ancora nel dubbio amletico voto Pd o Berlusconi?pazzi....


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ha tutti i torti,a 'sto giro.



Vero, ma è inutile prendersela visto che questa massa di disperati è stata creata da lui, gli altri politicanti e vari pessimi governi. E rilasciare questo tipo di dichiarazioni non fa che rafforzare Grillo.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta sono d'accordo con lui.


Spero di non offendere nessuno, è solo la mia opinione e si basa empiricamente sull'osservazione della mia cerchia di conoscenze: il sostegno al Movimento 5 Stelle lo danno in percentuale maggiore giovanissimi (18-22) e persone con livello di istruzione/cultura/visione critica della realtà medio o basso. Non è un numero assoluto, conosco anche medici grillini per esempio così come persone di cultura, buonsenso e intelligenza.
Ripeto, lo dico solo in base alle persone che conosco direttamente, quindi non voi, non quello che leggo o sento... solo quello che vedo in prima persona.
Quindi, per una volta, mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con quello che ha detto Berlusconi.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Maggio 2014)

Beh basta leggere i programmi di grillo per capire che chi lo vota ha dei problemi


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Spero di non offendere nessuno, è solo la mia opinione e si basa empiricamente sull'osservazione della mia cerchia di conoscenze: il sostegno al Movimento 5 Stelle lo danno in percentuale maggiore giovanissimi (18-22) e persone con livello di istruzione/cultura/visione critica della realtà medio o basso. Non è un numero assoluto, conosco anche medici grillini per esempio così come persone di cultura, buonsenso e intelligenza.
> Ripeto, lo dico solo in base alle persone che conosco direttamente, quindi non voi, non quello che leggo o sento... solo quello che vedo in prima persona.
> Quindi, per una volta, mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con quello che ha detto Berlusconi.



dipende dalle esperienze personali .. dire che tutti i grillini siano di un livello culturale medio basso mi pare una bestemmia . La mia esperienza personale mi dice che tutti quelli che conosco con un livello medio basso votano estrema destra..


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Spero di non offendere nessuno, è solo la mia opinione e si basa empiricamente sull'osservazione della mia cerchia di conoscenze: il sostegno al Movimento 5 Stelle lo danno in percentuale maggiore giovanissimi (18-22) e persone con livello di istruzione/cultura/visione critica della realtà medio o basso. Non è un numero assoluto, conosco anche medici grillini per esempio così come persone di cultura, buonsenso e intelligenza.
> Ripeto, lo dico solo in base alle persone che conosco direttamente, quindi non voi, non quello che leggo o sento... solo quello che vedo in prima persona.
> Quindi, per una volta, mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con quello che ha detto Berlusconi.


Premesso che non mi reputo Grillino, ma se quelli che votano M5S hanno un livello d'istruzione basso allora quelli che si ostinano a votare B. cosa sono analfabeti?
Il tuo discorso è generalista e qualunquista, il classico pensiero pronunciato perché l'oggetto in discussione non aggrada.


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Maggio 2014)

Il movimento prende voti da un terzo di italiani, per cui credo che i voti arrivino da un gruppo di persone abbastanza eterogeneo, né tutte menti brillanti né tutte scimmie...


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Spero di non offendere nessuno, è solo la mia opinione e si basa empiricamente sull'osservazione della mia cerchia di conoscenze: il sostegno al Movimento 5 Stelle lo danno in percentuale maggiore giovanissimi (18-22) e persone con livello di istruzione/cultura/visione critica della realtà medio o basso. Non è un numero assoluto, conosco anche medici grillini per esempio così come persone di cultura, buonsenso e intelligenza.
> Ripeto, lo dico solo in base alle persone che conosco direttamente, quindi non voi, non quello che leggo o sento... solo quello che vedo in prima persona.
> Quindi, per una volta, mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con quello che ha detto Berlusconi.



Berlusconi in un paese civile ha torto a priori.
L'associazione che ti porta a considerare "persone con livello di istruzione/cultura/visione critica della realtà medio o basso" con l'aggettivo disperato lo trovo poco logico. Forse dovremmo preoccuparci perché sia renzi e sia berlusconi non si facciano critiche reciproche.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Premesso che non mi reputo Grillino, ma se quelli che votano M5S hanno un livello d'istruzione basso allora quelli che si ostinano a votare B. cosa sono analfabeti?
> Il tuo discorso è generalista e qualunquista, il classico pensiero pronunciato perché l'oggetto in discussione non aggrada.


La mia affermazione è per natura non generalista, perché si riferisce alla mia esperienza personale e alla cerchia di persone che conosco direttamente. E' empirico. Non è rilevante statisticamente perché conosco poche persone, ma come ho premesso non volevo generalizzare. E non ho neanche fatto confronti con gli altri; semmai, è il tuo discorso "se X vota Tizio allora Y che vota Caio" a essere qualunquista, soprattutto perché nel caso specifico fatto da te spesso e volentieri sono i delusi dell'uno a votare l'altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La mia affermazione è per natura non generalista, perché si riferisce alla mia esperienza personale e alla cerchia di persone che conosco direttamente. E' empirico. Non è rilevante statisticamente perché conosco poche persone, ma come ho premesso non volevo generalizzare. E non ho neanche fatto confronti con gli altri; semmai, è il tuo discorso "se X vota Tizio allora Y che vota Caio" a essere qualunquista, soprattutto perché nel caso specifico fatto da te spesso e volentieri sono i delusi dell'uno a votare l'altro.


Ma non puoi affermare una roba simile, la tua esperienza personale non può certo coprire la maggioranza dell'elettorato grillino.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non puoi affermare una roba simile, la tua esperienza personale non può certo coprire la maggioranza dell'elettorato grillino.


Ognuno ha idee proprie sui vari elettorati e io ho le mie, basandomi su esperienze personali, confronti etc. Quello che leggo in giro, ahimé, non le smentisce. Posso affermarlo eccome. 
E anzi, avendo a disposizione una tastiera e uno spazio in cui scrivere, in realtà, potrei anche affermare che a votare il Movimento 5 Stelle sono nani dai piedi tonnati e con i baffi alla Super Mario


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La mia affermazione è per natura non generalista, perché si riferisce alla mia esperienza personale e alla cerchia di persone che conosco direttamente. E' empirico. Non è rilevante statisticamente perché conosco poche persone, ma come ho premesso non volevo generalizzare. E non ho neanche fatto confronti con gli altri; semmai, è il tuo discorso "se X vota Tizio allora Y che vota Caio" a essere qualunquista, soprattutto perché nel caso specifico fatto da te spesso e volentieri sono i delusi dell'uno a votare l'altro.



Scusa la cattiveria, ma conosci poche persone e pure "disperate" come dice il cavaliere, 
in realtà di solito la statistica sbaglia poco, e quello che affermi mi pare molto strano,
di solito la gente di bassa cultura vota agli estremi, lega o PDL
Tra M5S sicuro ci sono parecchi giovani ma non di bassa cultura, anzi ci sono quelli che votavano PDL di cultura più elevata, tant'è che Silvio continua a scopiazzare le proposte di Grillo a partire dalla rinegoziazione dell'Euro


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha idee *proprie* sui vari elettorati e io ho le mie, basandomi su esperienze *personali*, confronti etc. Quello che leggo in giro, ahimé, non le smentisce. Posso affermarlo eccome.
> E anzi, avendo a disposizione una tastiera e uno spazio in cui scrivere, in realtà, potrei anche affermare che a votare il Movimento 5 Stelle sono nani dai piedi tonnati e con i baffi alla Super Mario



.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha idee proprie sui vari elettorati e io ho le mie, basandomi su esperienze personali, confronti etc. Quello che leggo in giro, ahimé, non le smentisce. Posso affermarlo eccome.
> E anzi, avendo a disposizione una tastiera e uno spazio in cui scrivere, in realtà, potrei anche affermare che a votare il Movimento 5 Stelle sono nani dai piedi tonnati e con i baffi alla Super Mario



Quello dei grillini è lo squadrismo postmoderno. I nazifascisti ti imbottivano di olio di ricino. Se provi a scrivere qualcosa contro Herr Beppe e compagni sui social network (gruppi e co) arrivano orde di troll pentastellati a "massacrarti" a colpi di tastiera.


----------



## smallball (19 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello dei grillini è lo squadrismo postmoderno. I nazifascisti ti imbottivano di olio di ricino. Se provi a scrivere qualcosa contro Herr Beppe e compagni sui social network (gruppi e co) arrivano orde di troll pentastellati a "massacrarti" a colpi di tastiera.



Sinceramente mai avrei pensato che in Italia potesse succedere una cosa simile


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mai avrei pensato che in Italia potesse succedere una cosa simile



Un mio amico è candidato con il PD (per quanto mi riguarda non condivido nemmeno la sua posizione e le sue idee, glielo dico tranquillamente). Non può più scrivere nulla su Facebook. Come si azzarda a postare qualcosa di politico, intervengono questi tizi in massa (ancora mi chiedo per quale motivo li abbia tra gli amici) a massacrargli il post.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un mio amico è candidato con il PD (per quanto mi riguarda non condivido nemmeno la sua posizione e le sue idee, glielo dico tranquillamente). Non può più scrivere nulla su Facebook. Come si azzarda a postare qualcosa di politico, intervengono questi tizi in massa (ancora mi chiedo per quale motivo li abbia tra gli amici) a massacrargli il post.



Scusa Admin ma se uno mette un post con scritto esempio " i neri sono una razza inferiore " tu cosa fai ? Gli scrivi in privato o sul post che sta condividendo una castroneria .. Io tutti i miei amici che pubblica *****te targate pd e pdl commento ogni post per fargli capire che il contenuto ( non l ideale che è sempre rispettato ) è sbagliato .

" sono fascista , i neri sono inferiori " 

Sono fascista = ideale politico , non lo condivido ma se è la tua ide al a rispetto 
I neri sono inferiori = ti dimostro con infatti che quello che scrivi è sbagliato .

Tutto qui , almeno io la vedo così


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un mio amico è candidato con il PD (per quanto mi riguarda non condivido nemmeno la sua posizione e le sue idee, glielo dico tranquillamente). Non può più scrivere nulla su Facebook. Come si azzarda a postare qualcosa di politico, intervengono questi tizi in massa (ancora mi chiedo per quale motivo li abbia tra gli amici) a massacrargli il post.



Succede lo stesso anche a me, ogni giorno.


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusa Mario ma se uno mette un post con scritto esempio " i neri sono una razza inferiore " tu cosa fai ? Gli scrivi in privato o sul post che sta condividendo una castroneria .. Io tutti i miei amici che pubblica *****te targate pd e pdl commento ogni post per fargli capire che il contenuto ( non l ideale che è sempre rispettato ) è sbagliato .
> 
> " sono fascista , i neri sono inferiori "
> 
> ...



Sì Lollo, così sarebbe anche corretto, il problema, l'ho già detto milioni di volte è che, nella buona parte dei casi, se io posto qualcosa di politico inerente all'argomento X mi sento rispondere dai simpatizzanti o attivisti cinque stelle "e ma il pd ha fatto Y!" non mi è mai e sottolineo MAI capitato di trovare una risposta pentastellata del tipo "su X sbagli perché io penso che bla bla bla bla bla bla".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il 30% di diperati che votano Grillo lo ha creato lui con il suo malgoverno
> 
> in più credo chi stia insultando gli italiani, il 30% è tanta roba considerando che il M5S non è sostenuto da voti di mafiosi, speculatori e nonnini rinco dalle TV.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello dei grillini è lo squadrismo postmoderno. I nazifascisti ti imbottivano di olio di ricino. Se provi a scrivere qualcosa contro Herr Beppe e compagni sui social network (gruppi e co) arrivano orde di troll pentastellati a "massacrarti" a colpi di tastiera.


Vabbè, 'sta roba di Grillo fascista sta diventando un bel luogo comune.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

Magari fosse solo fascista.


----------



## Mou (19 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, 'sta roba di Grillo fascista sta diventando un bel luogo comune.



Però è vero. Chiunque osi criticare il M5S o Grillo subisce la gogna sul suo blog (ma quanti soldi prendere le visite? E i click sui banner?), tanto che in questo momento è IMPOSSIBILE criticare il movimento pubblicamente senza subire perculate e nomignoli sul suo blog. 
Il M5S è una operazione commerciale per il suo "megafono" e quell'altro invasato di Casaleggio (leggetevi qualcosa di suo in giro, tipo il progetto Gaia), poi che ci siano anche bravi ragazzi non lo metto in dubbio, però lasciatemi il beneficio del dubbio sulla "liberalità" dei suoi "governatori". 
Spero di non finire sul blog di peppe bollato come "mortozombie", "*****", "*****"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Però è vero. Chiunque osi criticare il M5S o Grillo subisce la gogna sul suo blog (ma quanti soldi prendere le visite? E i click sui banner?), tanto che in questo momento è IMPOSSIBILE criticare il movimento pubblicamente senza subire perculate e nomignoli sul suo blog.
> Il M5S è una operazione commerciale per il suo "megafono" e quell'altro invasato di Casaleggio (leggetevi qualcosa di suo in giro, tipo il progetto Gaia), poi che ci siano anche bravi ragazzi non lo metto in dubbio, però lasciatemi il beneficio del dubbio sulla "liberalità" dei suoi "governatori".
> Spero di non finire sul blog di peppe bollato come "mortozombie", "*****", "*****"


Mi sembra diverso andare in giro con delle squadriglie a prendere fino a casa chi non è allineato al regime con l'essere presi in giro su un blog. D'altronde la gogna si subisce su qualsiasi lido si vada senza essere d'accordo, anche nei forum di calcio. 
Non mi sembra condizione sufficiente per poter dire Grillo fascista.


----------



## Mou (19 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra diverso andare in giro con delle squadriglie a prendere fino a casa chi non è allineato al regime con l'essere presi in giro su un blog. D'altronde la gogna si subisce su qualsiasi lido si vada senza essere d'accordo, anche nei forum di calcio.
> Non mi sembra condizione sufficiente per poter dire Grillo fascista.



Il binomio _Grillo-Fascismo_ va in verità più in profondità del semplice uso del blog. I maliziosi vedono molte similitudini fra questo nostro momento storico e quello che ha favorito la nascita e la crescita delle grandi dittature. Una politica smaccatamente populista (reddito di cittadinanza, restituzione di parte dello stipendio...), un leader carismatico capace di fomentare gli animi con parole forti e _politicamente scorrette_, un corpo elettorale esausto per le infinite difficoltà che affliggono la vita quotidiana, Casaleggio che opera a tutti gli effetti come un responsabile della comunicazione (Goebbels?)... La storia è ciclica.
Hitler nel 1932 diceva:
_I nostri avversari ci accusano e accusano me in particolare di essere intolleranti e litigiosi. Dicono che rifiutiamo il dialogo con gli altri partiti. Dicono che non siamo affatto democratici perché vogliamo sfasciare tutto. Quindi sarebbe tipicamente democratico avere una trentina di partiti? Devo ammettere una cosa – questi signori hanno perfettamente ragione. Siamo intolleranti. Ci siamo dati un obiettivo, spazzare questi partiti politici fuori dal parlamento. I contadini, gli operai, i commercianti, la classe media,tutti sono testimoni... invece loro preferiscono non parlare di questi 13 anni passati, ma solo degli ultimi sei mesi... chi è il responsabile? Loro! I partiti! Per 13 anni hanno dimostrato cosa sono stati capaci di fare. Abbiamo una nazione economicamente distrutta, gli agricoltori rovinati, la classe media in ginocchio, le finanze agli sgoccioli, milioni di disoccupati.. sono loro i responsabili!
Io vengo confuso.. oggi sono socialista, domani comunista, poi sindacalista, loro ci confondono, pensano che siamo come loro. Noi non siamo come loro! Loro sono morti , e vogliamo vederli tutti nella tomba! Io vedo questa sufficienza borghese nel giudicare il nostro movimento..mi hanno proposto un'alleanza. Così ragionano! Ancora non hanno capito di avere a che fare con un movimento completamente differente da un partito politico...noi resisteremo a qualsiasi pressione che ci venga fatta. E' un movimento che non può essere fermato... non capiscono che questo movimento è tenuto insieme da una forza inarrestabile che non può essere distrutta.. noi non siamo un partito, rappresentiamo l'intero popolo, un popolo nuovo..._

Aggiungi anche un modo di esprimersi molto spesso violento e volgare, e il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il binomio _Grillo-Fascismo_ va in verità più in profondità del semplice uso del blog. I maliziosi vedono molte similitudini fra questo nostro momento storico e quello che ha favorito la nascita e la crescita delle grandi dittature. Una politica smaccatamente populista (reddito di cittadinanza, restituzione di parte dello stipendio...), un leader carismatico capace di fomentare gli animi con parole forti e _politicamente scorrette_, un corpo elettorale esausto per le infinite difficoltà che affliggono la vita quotidiana, Casaleggio che opera a tutti gli effetti come un responsabile della comunicazione (Goebbels?)... La storia è ciclica.
> Hitler nel 1932 diceva:
> _I nostri avversari ci accusano e accusano me in particolare di essere intolleranti e litigiosi. Dicono che rifiutiamo il dialogo con gli altri partiti. Dicono che non siamo affatto democratici perché vogliamo sfasciare tutto. Quindi sarebbe tipicamente democratico avere una trentina di partiti? Devo ammettere una cosa – questi signori hanno perfettamente ragione. Siamo intolleranti. Ci siamo dati un obiettivo, spazzare questi partiti politici fuori dal parlamento. I contadini, gli operai, i commercianti, la classe media,tutti sono testimoni... invece loro preferiscono non parlare di questi 13 anni passati, ma solo degli ultimi sei mesi... chi è il responsabile? Loro! I partiti! Per 13 anni hanno dimostrato cosa sono stati capaci di fare. Abbiamo una nazione economicamente distrutta, gli agricoltori rovinati, la classe media in ginocchio, le finanze agli sgoccioli, milioni di disoccupati.. sono loro i responsabili!
> Io vengo confuso.. oggi sono socialista, domani comunista, poi sindacalista, loro ci confondono, pensano che siamo come loro. Noi non siamo come loro! Loro sono morti , e vogliamo vederli tutti nella tomba! Io vedo questa sufficienza borghese nel giudicare il nostro movimento..mi hanno proposto un'alleanza. Così ragionano! Ancora non hanno capito di avere a che fare con un movimento completamente differente da un partito politico...noi resisteremo a qualsiasi pressione che ci venga fatta. E' un movimento che non può essere fermato... non capiscono che questo movimento è tenuto insieme da una forza inarrestabile che non può essere distrutta.. noi non siamo un partito, rappresentiamo l'intero popolo, un popolo nuovo..._
> ...



Sai che con le cose che hai scritto sopra non solo hai insultato me e la mia intelligenza ma anche il 30% degli italiani ? .


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

al dì la delle considerazioni varie alcuni parallelismi tra la citazione di Hitler e certe affermazioni di Grillo sono a dir poco inquietanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> al dì la delle considerazioni varie alcuni parallelismi tra la citazione di Hitler e certe affermazioni di Grillo sono a dir poco inquietanti.



Ma dai Sam , dipende dal contesto su... è ovvio che se prendi il testo cosi come l'ha scritto lui ( non vedo la cit della fonte ) sembrano le stesse identiche parole.. la verità è che non c'è niente di più democratico del M5S votazione DIRETTA e certificata .


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il binomio _Grillo-Fascismo_ va in verità più in profondità del semplice uso del blog. I maliziosi vedono molte similitudini fra questo nostro momento storico e quello che ha favorito la nascita e la crescita delle grandi dittature. Una politica smaccatamente populista (reddito di cittadinanza, restituzione di parte dello stipendio...), un leader carismatico capace di fomentare gli animi con parole forti e _politicamente scorrette_, un corpo elettorale esausto per le infinite difficoltà che affliggono la vita quotidiana, Casaleggio che opera a tutti gli effetti come un responsabile della comunicazione (Goebbels?)... La storia è ciclica.
> Hitler nel 1932 diceva:
> _I nostri avversari ci accusano e accusano me in particolare di essere intolleranti e litigiosi. *Dicono che rifiutiamo il dialogo con gli altri partiti. Dicono che non siamo affatto democratici perché vogliamo sfasciare tutto. Quindi sarebbe tipicamente democratico avere una trentina di partiti? Devo ammettere una cosa – questi signori hanno perfettamente ragione. Siamo intolleranti. Ci siamo dati un obiettivo, spazzare questi partiti politici fuori dal parlamento.* I contadini, gli operai, i commercianti, la classe media,tutti sono testimoni... invece loro preferiscono non parlare di questi 13 anni passati, ma solo degli ultimi sei mesi... *chi è il responsabile? Loro! I partiti! Per 13 anni hanno dimostrato cosa sono stati capaci di fare. Abbiamo una nazione economicamente distrutta, gli agricoltori rovinati, la classe media in ginocchio, le finanze agli sgoccioli, milioni di disoccupati.. sono loro i responsabili!*
> Io vengo confuso.. oggi sono socialista, domani comunista, poi sindacalista, loro ci confondono, pensano che siamo come loro. *Noi non siamo come loro! Loro sono morti , e vogliamo vederli tutti nella tomba!* Io vedo questa sufficienza borghese nel giudicare il nostro movimento..mi hanno proposto un'alleanza. Così ragionano! *Ancora non hanno capito di avere a che fare con un movimento completamente differente da un partito politico...noi resisteremo a qualsiasi pressione che ci venga fatta. E' un movimento che non può essere fermato...* non capiscono che questo movimento è tenuto insieme da una forza inarrestabile che non può essere distrutta..* noi non siamo un partito*, *rappresentiamo* l'intero popolo, *un popolo nuovo...*_
> ...


 [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]: dall'alto della tua intelligenza, vuoi negare anche che questi passaggi evidenziati, siano almeno SIMILI a molte delle affermazioni fatte da Grillo??


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2014)

Dio mio, ancora con la storia di Hitler? Ma veramente pensate Grillo = Hitler ?
Ma sul serio?
Si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, ma sta storia di Hitler Mussolini Stalin e co mi lascia veramente basito.


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma dai Sam , dipende dal contesto su... è ovvio che se prendi il testo cosi come l'ha scritto lui ( non vedo la cit della fonte ) sembrano le stesse identiche parole.. la verità è che non c'è niente di più democratico del M5S votazione DIRETTA e certificata .



Una votazione, per essere veramente "democratica" dovrebbe poter essere aperta a tutti (e non soltanto agli elettori registrati ad un sito).


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

Credo che basti solamente conoscere un pochino la storia per rendersi conto che l'ispirazione è tutta nazionalsocialista. Non serve mica avere in tasca la tessera del Mensa.

Poi, ovvio, ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede e di appoggiare chi preferisce.


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dio mio, ancora con la storia di Hitler? Ma veramente pensate Grillo = Hitler ?
> Ma sul serio?
> Si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, ma sta storia di Hitler Mussolini Stalin e co mi lascia veramente basito.



Qui non si sta dicendo Grillo=Hitler per una serie di motivi diversi,
si sta semplicemente affermando che esistono delle "analogie" tra alcuni passaggi/pensieri/intenti di Grillo con alcuni passaggi/pensieri/intenti di un regime totalitario. Come evolverà la cosa soltanto il tempo ce lo dirà, spero che il "popolo" abbia formato abbastanza anticorpi per evitare il ripetersi di certe sciagure (anche se come dico sempre, l'unica cosa che la storia insegna è che la storia non insegna).
Non credo che Grillo sia un "pericoloso fascista" personalmente però, mi bastano queste analogie, seppure limitate ai modi, per tenermi ben alla larga da certi personaggi in politica.


----------



## Ale (19 Maggio 2014)

se l' Italia è diventato un paese di disperati è soltanto colpa sua e del suo ventennio in cui ha usato le istituzioni per arricchirsi


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che basti solamente conoscere un pochino la storia per rendersi conto che *l'ispirazione è tutta nazionalsocialista.* Non serve mica avere in tasca la tessera del Mensa.
> 
> Poi, ovvio, ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede e di appoggiare chi preferisce.



Quello che a me sembra strano è che ci siano così tante persone che hanno un cervello funzionante che non si rendano conto di questo.
Perché poi si può evolvere in mille modi diversi, ma come hai fatto notare tu l'ispirazione è la stessa (speriamo che non finisca nello stesso modo).


----------



## andre (19 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quello che a me sembra strano è che ci siano così tante persone che hanno un cervello funzionante che non si rendano conto di questo.
> Perché poi si può evolvere in mille modi diversi, ma come hai fatto notare tu l'ispirazione è la stessa (speriamo che non finisca nello stesso modo).


Ispirazione nazionalsocialista?
La metà delle linee guida del m5s sono l'opposto di quelle del nazionalsocialismo...


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Ispirazione nazionalsocialista?
> La metà delle linee guida del m5s sono l'opposto di quelle del nazionalsocialismo...



Veramente stavo parlando di Grillo,
ah già ma poi mi direte che Grillo non c'entra niente con il m5s..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il binomio _Grillo-Fascismo_ va in verità più in profondità del semplice uso del blog. I maliziosi vedono molte similitudini fra questo nostro momento storico e quello che ha favorito la nascita e la crescita delle grandi dittature. Una politica smaccatamente populista (reddito di cittadinanza, restituzione di parte dello stipendio...), un leader carismatico capace di fomentare gli animi con parole forti e _politicamente scorrette_, un corpo elettorale esausto per le infinite difficoltà che affliggono la vita quotidiana, Casaleggio che opera a tutti gli effetti come un responsabile della comunicazione (Goebbels?)... La storia è ciclica.
> Hitler nel 1932 diceva:
> _I nostri avversari ci accusano e accusano me in particolare di essere intolleranti e litigiosi. Dicono che rifiutiamo il dialogo con gli altri partiti. Dicono che non siamo affatto democratici perché vogliamo sfasciare tutto. Quindi sarebbe tipicamente democratico avere una trentina di partiti? Devo ammettere una cosa – questi signori hanno perfettamente ragione. Siamo intolleranti. Ci siamo dati un obiettivo, spazzare questi partiti politici fuori dal parlamento. I contadini, gli operai, i commercianti, la classe media,tutti sono testimoni... invece loro preferiscono non parlare di questi 13 anni passati, ma solo degli ultimi sei mesi... chi è il responsabile? Loro! I partiti! Per 13 anni hanno dimostrato cosa sono stati capaci di fare. Abbiamo una nazione economicamente distrutta, gli agricoltori rovinati, la classe media in ginocchio, le finanze agli sgoccioli, milioni di disoccupati.. sono loro i responsabili!
> Io vengo confuso.. oggi sono socialista, domani comunista, poi sindacalista, loro ci confondono, pensano che siamo come loro. Noi non siamo come loro! Loro sono morti , e vogliamo vederli tutti nella tomba! Io vedo questa sufficienza borghese nel giudicare il nostro movimento..mi hanno proposto un'alleanza. Così ragionano! Ancora non hanno capito di avere a che fare con un movimento completamente differente da un partito politico...noi resisteremo a qualsiasi pressione che ci venga fatta. E' un movimento che non può essere fermato... non capiscono che questo movimento è tenuto insieme da una forza inarrestabile che non può essere distrutta.. noi non siamo un partito, rappresentiamo l'intero popolo, un popolo nuovo..._
> ...



Ma cos'è sta roba? la bibliografia di Berlusconi e della lega?

Sinceramente io non sono un attivista del M5S, al momento propendo molto per votarlo, 
contemporanemente sto freguentando molto la sezione politica del forum per trovare dei campanelli d'allarme che mi facciano cambiare idea
A oggi ho trovato solo critiche ferocissime dei detrattori, nessuna argomentata,
capisco che non è facile trovare argomenti negativi di spessore per un movimento politico che non ha ancora governato e che non si è ancora seduto al banchetto di PD e PDL, però potreste provare a fare un piccolo sforzo.

Questa ferocia nelle critoche me le aspetterei per PD e PDL che ci hanno malgovernato sino a oggi.

Io mi reputo una persona razionale abbastanza scettica e fondamentalmente non schierata, ma a furia di freguentare quaesto forum sto diventando un pentastellato superinferocito, non per le argomentazioni dei grillini del forum, piuttosto per gli attacchi rabbiosi dei Pidini e italioti che mi fanno ben sperare che il M5S stia toccando le corde giuste.


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è sta roba? la bibliografia di Berlusconi e della lega?
> 
> Sinceramente io non sono un attivista del M5S, al momento propendo molto per votarlo,
> contemporanemente sto freguentando molto la sezione politica del forum per trovare dei campanelli d'allarme che mi facciano cambiare idea
> ...



A me basta leggere con attenzione il loro "programma" politico per essere sazio di "argomenti negativi di spessore", c'era un utente che si era messo, bontà sua, ad analizzare per filo e per segno i passaggi di questo programma, illustrandone le negatività, le contraddizioni e gli effetti che avrebbe avuto sul paese. Per mesi ha chiesto, supplicato, implorato invano, una risposta alle sue considerazioni e quella risposta non è mai arrivata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Il binomio _Grillo-Fascismo_ va in verità più in profondità del semplice uso del blog. I maliziosi vedono molte similitudini fra questo nostro momento storico e quello che ha favorito la nascita e la crescita delle grandi dittature. Una politica smaccatamente populista (reddito di cittadinanza, restituzione di parte dello stipendio...), un leader carismatico capace di fomentare gli animi con parole forti e _politicamente scorrette_, un corpo elettorale esausto per le infinite difficoltà che affliggono la vita quotidiana, Casaleggio che opera a tutti gli effetti come un responsabile della comunicazione (Goebbels?)... La storia è ciclica.
> Hitler nel 1932 diceva:
> _I nostri avversari ci accusano e accusano me in particolare di essere intolleranti e litigiosi. Dicono che rifiutiamo il dialogo con gli altri partiti. Dicono che non siamo affatto democratici perché vogliamo sfasciare tutto. Quindi sarebbe tipicamente democratico avere una trentina di partiti? Devo ammettere una cosa – questi signori hanno perfettamente ragione. Siamo intolleranti. Ci siamo dati un obiettivo, spazzare questi partiti politici fuori dal parlamento. I contadini, gli operai, i commercianti, la classe media,tutti sono testimoni... invece loro preferiscono non parlare di questi 13 anni passati, ma solo degli ultimi sei mesi... chi è il responsabile? Loro! I partiti! Per 13 anni hanno dimostrato cosa sono stati capaci di fare. Abbiamo una nazione economicamente distrutta, gli agricoltori rovinati, la classe media in ginocchio, le finanze agli sgoccioli, milioni di disoccupati.. sono loro i responsabili!
> Io vengo confuso.. oggi sono socialista, domani comunista, poi sindacalista, loro ci confondono, pensano che siamo come loro. Noi non siamo come loro! Loro sono morti , e vogliamo vederli tutti nella tomba! Io vedo questa sufficienza borghese nel giudicare il nostro movimento..mi hanno proposto un'alleanza. Così ragionano! Ancora non hanno capito di avere a che fare con un movimento completamente differente da un partito politico...noi resisteremo a qualsiasi pressione che ci venga fatta. E' un movimento che non può essere fermato... non capiscono che questo movimento è tenuto insieme da una forza inarrestabile che non può essere distrutta.. noi non siamo un partito, rappresentiamo l'intero popolo, un popolo nuovo..._
> ...


Non mi convince. Grillo è sicuramente un populista quindi fa leva sugli umori del popolo, sugli umori del popolo facevano leva anche Mussolini o Hitler, risultando dunque populisti. Il problema è un altro però: tornando indietro nella storia troveremmo verosimilmente molti discorsi simili, discorsi di "rottura", "rivoluzione" o alternativa all'ordine stabilito. 
Il discorso, il modo di parlare non mi basta perché se vogliamo parlare seriamente e vogliamo seriamente fare parallelismi dobbiamo anche dire che Hitler aveva una "ideologia" precisa di superiorità della razza e di razzismo di ogni specie, non mi sembra che il M5S si faccia portatore di queste istanze, quei regimi fecero uso della violenza ben prima di salire al potere e i pentastellati non mi sembra stiano facendo questo.
Grillo a me sembra stia dicendo da quando è "sceso" in politica che vuole porre fine a questa Seconda Repubblica corrotta, da qui a parlare di paralleli con dei totalitarismi di quelli portata ce ne passa perché il paragone non si può fare soltanto da un punto di vista comunicativo ma si deve fare da un punto di vista ideologico e metodologico, cosa che ovviamente non sussiste.


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi convince. Grillo è sicuramente un populista quindi fa leva sugli umori del popolo, sugli umori del popolo facevano leva anche Mussolini o Hitler, risultando dunque populisti. Il problema è un altro però: tornando indietro nella storia troveremmo verosimilmente molti discorsi simili, discorsi di "rottura", "rivoluzione" o alternativa all'ordine stabilito.
> Il discorso, il modo di parlare non mi basta perché se vogliamo parlare seriamente e vogliamo seriamente fare parallelismi dobbiamo anche dire che Hitler aveva una "ideologia" precisa di superiorità della razza e di razzismo di ogni specie, non mi sembra che il M5S si faccia portatore di queste istanze, quei regimi fecero uso della violenza ben prima di salire al potere e i pentastellati non mi sembra stiano facendo questo.
> Grillo a me sembra stia dicendo da quando è "sceso" in politica che vuole porre fine a questa Seconda Repubblica corrotta, da qui a parlare di paralleli con dei totalitarismi di quelli portata ce ne passa perché il paragone non si può fare soltanto da un punto di vista comunicativo ma si deve fare da un punto di vista ideologico e metodologico, cosa che ovviamente non sussiste.



questa è una risposta sensata, che poi sia condivisibile o meno è un'altro discorso..
Sulla ideologia di superiorità di una razza su un altra avrei da dire la mia, ma me la tengo, altrimenti altro che vespaio (oggi non lavoro più)


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

Bah a me quest'accomunare Grillo ai fasci mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Quelli che davvero mi avevano fatto temere l'accostamento erano i forconi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2014)

.
[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] sei già stato avvertito.


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bah a me quest'accomunare Grillo ai fasci mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Quelli che davvero mi avevano fatto temere l'accostamento erano i forconi.



Forse è esagerato (lo è di sicuro), però i passaggi evidenziati sono ancora là..


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Forse è esagerato (lo è di sicuro), però i passaggi evidenziati sono ancora là..



Sicuramente Grillo è un fenomeno inquietante sotto alcuni punti di vista (non il comico in se, ma alcuni aspetti come quello evidenziato da [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]), ma va detto anche che in situazioni come queste preferisco 100mila volte che a prendere i consensi rabbiosi della gente sia lui piuttosto che un'Alba Dorata o una Forza Nuova del caso.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi convince. Grillo è sicuramente un populista quindi fa leva sugli umori del popolo, sugli umori del popolo facevano leva anche Mussolini o Hitler, risultando dunque populisti. Il problema è un altro però: tornando indietro nella storia troveremmo verosimilmente molti discorsi simili, discorsi di "rottura", "rivoluzione" o alternativa all'ordine stabilito.
> Il discorso, il modo di parlare non mi basta perché se vogliamo parlare seriamente e vogliamo seriamente fare parallelismi dobbiamo anche dire che Hitler aveva una "ideologia" precisa di superiorità della razza e di razzismo di ogni specie, non mi sembra che il M5S si faccia portatore di queste istanze, quei regimi fecero uso della violenza ben prima di salire al potere e i pentastellati non mi sembra stiano facendo questo.
> Grillo a me sembra stia dicendo da quando è "sceso" in politica che vuole porre fine a questa Seconda Repubblica corrotta, da qui a parlare di paralleli con dei totalitarismi di quelli portata ce ne passa perché il paragone non si può fare soltanto da un punto di vista comunicativo ma si deve fare da un punto di vista ideologico e metodologico, cosa che ovviamente non sussiste.



Concordo, tra l'altro se vogliamo restare in tema di deliri o timori (di stampo molto machiavellico) sul ripetersi della storia, beh io , visto il contesto in cui viviamo, vedo più il rischio di una nuova rivoluzione francese che di un nuovo nazismo.


----------



## James Watson (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Grillo è un fenomeno inquietante sotto alcuni punti di vista (non il comico in se, ma alcuni aspetti come quello evidenziato da [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]), ma va detto anche che in situazioni come queste preferisco 100mila volte che a prendere i consensi rabbiosi della gente sia lui piuttosto che un'Alba Dorata o una Forza Nuova del caso.



questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Mou (19 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi convince. Grillo è sicuramente un populista quindi fa leva sugli umori del popolo, sugli umori del popolo facevano leva anche Mussolini o Hitler, risultando dunque populisti. Il problema è un altro però: tornando indietro nella storia troveremmo verosimilmente molti discorsi simili, discorsi di "rottura", "rivoluzione" o alternativa all'ordine stabilito.
> Il discorso, il modo di parlare non mi basta perché se vogliamo parlare seriamente e vogliamo seriamente fare parallelismi dobbiamo anche dire che Hitler aveva una "ideologia" precisa di superiorità della razza e di razzismo di ogni specie, non mi sembra che il M5S si faccia portatore di queste istanze, quei regimi fecero uso della violenza ben prima di salire al potere e i pentastellati non mi sembra stiano facendo questo.
> Grillo a me sembra stia dicendo da quando è "sceso" in politica che vuole porre fine a questa Seconda Repubblica corrotta, da qui a parlare di paralleli con dei totalitarismi di quelli portata ce ne passa perché il paragone non si può fare soltanto da un punto di vista comunicativo ma si deve fare da un punto di vista ideologico e metodologico, cosa che ovviamente non sussiste.



Rispetto il tuo punto di vista e capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma mi tengo le mie perplessità. Chiaramente Grillo non capitombola in questioni di supremazia razziale e altre *****te simili, ma i toni, molto spesso violenti e legati a un ambito bellico e minaccioso (siete circondati, veniamo a prendervi, ARRENDETEVI, sono io che impedisco al popolo di dare fuoco al parlamento), mi sembrano decisamente simili molto più a un Hitler che a un Gandhi o un Martin Luther King. A ciò continua ad aggiungersi il fatto che in questo momento questo modo di fare politica trova un terreno fertilissimo, e la storia ci insegna che casualmente è proprio questo il momento in cui germogliano certi cancri totalitari. 
Che poi, se sono in torno sulla questione sono solo contento...


----------



## Mou (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Grillo è un fenomeno inquietante sotto alcuni punti di vista (non il comico in se, ma alcuni aspetti come quello evidenziato da [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]), ma va detto anche che in situazioni come queste preferisco 100mila volte che a prendere i consensi rabbiosi della gente sia lui piuttosto che un'Alba Dorata o una Forza Nuova del caso.



Questo è chiaro!


----------



## juventino (19 Maggio 2014)

Comunque vi è veramente poco di cui lamentarsi se Grillo riesce a prendere tutti questi consensi con il suo populismo spicciolo. I maggiori artefici del suo successo sono esattamente i suoi avversari. Se invece di fregarsene altamente e di fare idiozie su idiozie la nostra classe politica avesse fatto almeno il minimo indispensabile non saremo mai arrivati a questa situazione. 
Secondo voi è un caso che una volta uscito il letamaio dell'EXPO i 5 stelle abbiano visto un'impennata dei loro consensi? Ogni scandalo, ogni arresto, ogni notizia è buona per fargli una continua campagna elettorale. 
I cosiddetti disperati che gli vanno dietro sono in maggioranza disoccupati (l'altro giorno leggevo un sondaggio che diceva che il 42% di questi lo vota) e giovani infuriati con una generazione (quella precedente) che gli ha completamente raso al suolo il futuro. Io sinceramente non riesco a prendermela con questa gente, ma me la prendo con chi tutt'ora contribuisce ad alimentare quest'ondata di populismo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] sei già stato avvertito.



? non ho ricevuto avvisi
ps che avevo scritto? forse ho risposto al fatto che lo trovi inquietante? non ricordo di aver insultato nessuno


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque vi è veramente poco di cui lamentarsi se Grillo riesce a prendere tutti questi consensi con il suo populismo spicciolo. I maggiori artefici del suo successo sono esattamente i suoi avversari. Se invece di fregarsene altamente e di fare idiozie su idiozie la nostra classe politica avesse fatto almeno il minimo indispensabile non saremo mai arrivati a questa situazione.
> Secondo voi è un caso che una volta uscito il letamaio dell'EXPO i 5 stelle abbiano visto un'impennata dei loro consensi? Ogni scandalo, ogni arresto, ogni notizia è buona per fargli una continua campagna elettorale.
> *I cosiddetti disperati che gli vanno dietro sono in maggioranza disoccupati* (l'altro giorno leggevo un sondaggio che diceva che il 42% di questi lo vota) e giovani infuriati con una generazione (quella precedente) che gli ha completamente raso al suolo il futuro. Io sinceramente non riesco a prendermela con questa gente, ma me la prendo con chi tutt'ora contribuisce ad alimentare quest'ondata di populismo.



Sono disoccupati e gli sta bene l' immigrazione clandestina di massa? In questo argomento fondamentale Casaleggio (conta lui, non il "mov" e nemmeno il pagliaccio) è d'accordo con Monti, BCE, Merkel, Renzi, Vendola. E dopo tante chiacchiere sono anche pro-euro.

Sono solo il grande Gatekeeper del malcontento, come ha detto lo stesso Grillo "senza di noi davvero la popolazione starebbe facendo una rivoluzione, noi li stiamo tenendo a bada".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo punto di vista e capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma mi tengo le mie perplessità. Chiaramente Grillo non capitombola in questioni di supremazia razziale e altre *****te simili, ma i toni, molto spesso violenti e legati a un ambito bellico e minaccioso (siete circondati, veniamo a prendervi, ARRENDETEVI, sono io che impedisco al popolo di dare fuoco al parlamento), mi sembrano decisamente simili molto più a un Hitler che a un Gandhi o un Martin Luther King. A ciò continua ad aggiungersi il fatto che in questo momento questo modo di fare politica trova un terreno fertilissimo, e la storia ci insegna che casualmente è proprio questo il momento in cui germogliano certi cancri totalitari.
> Che poi, se sono in torno sulla questione sono solo contento...


Sarà che io alla ciclicità della storia non ci credo, la storia è in continua evoluzione e ogni periodo storico è giustificato(non nel senso morale del termine)da una serie di fattori sociali, economici, storici, politici, culturali irripetibili, proprio a causa del processo evolutivo e progressivo. Certo, si possono trovare grosse somiglianze e se ne sono sempre trovate di tanto grandi da giungere all'idea della "storia ciclica" ma il paragone, seriamente parlando, mi sembra chiacchiericcio al momento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque vi è veramente poco di cui lamentarsi se Grillo riesce a prendere tutti questi consensi con il suo populismo spicciolo. I maggiori artefici del suo successo sono esattamente i suoi avversari. Se invece di fregarsene altamente e di fare idiozie su idiozie la nostra classe politica avesse fatto almeno il minimo indispensabile non saremo mai arrivati a questa situazione.
> Secondo voi è un caso che una volta uscito il letamaio dell'EXPO i 5 stelle abbiano visto un'impennata dei loro consensi? Ogni scandalo, ogni arresto, ogni notizia è buona per fargli una continua campagna elettorale.
> I cosiddetti disperati che gli vanno dietro sono in maggioranza disoccupati (l'altro giorno leggevo un sondaggio che diceva che il 42% di questi lo vota) e giovani infuriati con una generazione (quella precedente) che gli ha completamente raso al suolo il futuro. Io sinceramente non riesco a prendermela con questa gente, ma me la prendo con chi tutt'ora contribuisce ad alimentare quest'ondata di populismo.


Esattamente, io mi rendo conto del populismo e della frivolezza di Grillo ma mi sento di votare proprio loro perché la fiducia negli "altri" l'ho persa e, al momento, preferisco accordarla a loro. Qualora fallissero, dato che dicono di essere la massima espressione del popolo, ci sarebbe la gogna anche per loro ma io ripeto: il "centrodestra" si è sfasciato ed era già invotabile un anno fa, il PD mi ha deluso e Renzi non mi ha convinto, quindi per esclusione restano loro. Voglio dargli una possibilità, a scatola chiusa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esattamente, io mi rendo conto del populismo e della frivolezza di Grillo ma mi sento di votare proprio loro perché la fiducia negli "altri" l'ho persa e, al momento, preferisco accordarla a loro. Qualora fallissero, dato che dicono di essere la massima espressione del popolo, ci sarebbe la gogna anche per loro ma io ripeto: il "centrodestra" si è sfasciato ed era già invotabile un anno fa, il PD mi ha deluso e Renzi non mi ha convinto, quindi per esclusione restano loro. Voglio dargli una possibilità, a scatola chiusa.



-


----------



## Mou (19 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque vi è veramente poco di cui lamentarsi se Grillo riesce a prendere tutti questi consensi con il suo populismo spicciolo. I maggiori artefici del suo successo sono esattamente i suoi avversari. Se invece di fregarsene altamente e di fare idiozie su idiozie la nostra classe politica avesse fatto almeno il minimo indispensabile non saremo mai arrivati a questa situazione.
> Secondo voi è un caso che una volta uscito il letamaio dell'EXPO i 5 stelle abbiano visto un'impennata dei loro consensi? Ogni scandalo, ogni arresto, ogni notizia è buona per fargli una continua campagna elettorale.
> I cosiddetti disperati che gli vanno dietro sono in maggioranza disoccupati (l'altro giorno leggevo un sondaggio che diceva che il 42% di questi lo vota) e giovani infuriati con una generazione (quella precedente) che gli ha completamente raso al suolo il futuro. Io sinceramente non riesco a prendermela con questa gente, ma me la prendo con chi tutt'ora contribuisce ad alimentare quest'ondata di populismo.



Zero dubbi su questo, sono d'accordo. Le mie perplessità infatti sono su Grillo e Casaleggio, ma ho scritto anche prima che sicuramente all'interno del M5S ci sono persone volenterose e perbene... E sulla politica degli ultimi anni, disprezzo e rabbia non mi sono estranee.


----------

